# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  بردن مبایل در حوزه کنکور

## Melikayr

سلام بچه ها یک سوال داشتم میشه کیف و گوشی بردو تحویل داد؟

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

بله

----------

